# Stock advice



## jb1rd (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello, newbie here. I purchased a crosman storm recently, but I need some advice about the stock. I have a beeman rebel with about 485 ftper second and it is dead on, has a light stock and I love it as much as any gun I have. But the crosman is a bear to hold for me to shoot. Any advice as to how to lighten the stock, any other stock replacement(mine is currently some kind of wood), such as plastic, etc. Or any advice about what is the best way to "rest" the gun so I get a good shot follow thru. I understand that stringers need a real good follow thru for accuracy. Thanks for all. Glad I found a site for airguns. My other guns require powder to shoot, so airguns are my substitute now.

Oops, sorry I didn't see the thread below about barrel shake, and the answers he got answered most of my questions. Thanks for the intrusion and will look better next time. 8/23/2013. oke:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi jbird.
For springer accuracy follow through is very important,,,, along with pellet selection, and the artillery hold even if you use a rest.
Can't help you with the Storm's weight but there is an addon trigger available that should make the springer learning curve shorter/easier. 
http://charliedatuna.com/GRT-III%20Trigger%20New.htm


----------

